
Italy's Coronavirus Death Toll Is Far Higher Than Reported - Leary
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/italys-coronavirus-death-toll-is-far-higher-than-reported/ar-BB122vvc
======
lhorie
Is there any reason to believe reported cases are an accurate measure of total
actual cases in any country (other than maybe Singapore and South Korea)?

